# Forge World and GW Digital Editions Gone From Facebook



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

There isn't a lot to really run with yet, but this might have to do with that rumored website consolidation that has been mentioned as of last year. 

Feel free to speculate though as we don't know what's going on just yet!

UPDATE: Aaaand Warhammer World is down until the 7th: http://warhammerworld.games-workshop.com

So new site is confirmed, scope is undetermined.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

And the Black Library is gone from Facebook too. It looks like GW is restructuring their social network pages, or moving it all to GW's new page.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

That sir is Herasy.

I loved warhammer's Facebook pages it was one of the things they were doing right.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

revilo44 said:


> That sir is Herasy.
> 
> I loved warhammer's Facebook pages it was one of the things they were doing right.


We don't know what will occur to fill the gap yet (or if anything will) so I heavily advice save any mob action to be held until at least the 7th when we see what happens next.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

*grabs pitchfork* :crazy:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> *grabs pitchfork* :crazy:


Easy now. They left Flossy alone.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Promise.....?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I can't promise the Orks won't loot Flossy and put her in a Killa Kan, but for now Flossy is safe.....


In Serp's dunge-er animal and child friendly basement.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

K.... 

*puts pitchfork down*


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Tawa said:


> K....
> 
> *puts pitchfork down*


Awwwww I was wanting some violence.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GW are going to enter the 20th century and go to catalogues and mail-order only maybe :wink:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> GW are going to enter the 20th century and go to catalogues and mail-order only maybe :wink:


All orders must be sent by carrier pigeon!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> All orders must be sent by carrier pigeon!


At least it will be quicker than their current means of delivery. 4 weeks for a box of cultists is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> At least it will be quicker than their current means of delivery. 4 weeks for a box of cultists is fucking ridiculous.


Have you ever tried shoving cultists into packing boxes? Believe me, that's a _completely_ reasonable amount of time. 

Bastards like hiding under the shelves too.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> Have you ever tried shoving cultists into packing boxes? Believe me, that's a _completely_ reasonable amount of time.
> 
> Bastards like hiding under the shelves too.


Yeah they like to bite.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> Yeah they like to bite.


So you understand completely! Worst is when you have most of them in the box, you try to get the last one in and the rest run off while your wrangling that last bugger!

Also have you tried contacting customer service about the order?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> So you understand completely! Worst is when you have most of them in the box, you try to get the last one in and the rest run off while your wrangling that last bugger!
> 
> Also have you tried contacting customer service about the order?


Yeah they always say that the order is lost. Every single time.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> Yeah they always say that the order is lost. Every single time.


Damn sneaky cultists!

Also I'd likely ask to speak to a manager at that point and explain the issue to them as it seems it's not getting resolved.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> Damn sneaky cultists!
> 
> Also I'd likely ask to speak to a manager at that point and explain the issue to them as it seems it's not getting resolved.


After all the trouble with them I just order directly from the store manager. Usually get it in about 4-5 working days.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Youre on week 4 waiting for something from gw's website? Ive never had that happen, with anything for that matter.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Einherjar667 said:


> Youre on week 4 waiting for something from gw's website? Ive never had that happen, with anything for that matter.


Really?, a good portion of the people I know have had the same problem.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Nacho libre said:


> Really?, a good portion of the people I know have had the same problem.


A dude in flgs waited like 2 month for a box of tacticals. gw told him they sent it but delivery company said they never got it. Apparently it got stuck in the computer system of somekind.


----------



## Remeriel (Jul 9, 2012)

I've ordered a fair amount from the GW website and I've always had it within the week. Every time. P'raps I'm lucky ^ ^


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> All orders must be sent by carrier pigeon!


SPECKLED JIM!!!



Stormxlr said:


> Apparently it got stuck in the computer system of somekind.


I can well imagine. The tactical box is _way_ to big to fit into the cd drive!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Stealing a comment from Natfka here:



> The FB Pages aren't gone, they've just changed to Unpublished, so no one can see them, you can still search for them and see how many Likes they have, so they're not deleted, its no doubt to get them ready for a rebrading in line with a new interent stratergy and website


So it looks like the pages will likely come back, just after they've been redone and likely to correspond with the new site launch.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

I've never had that problem, but I haven't ordered from the site.in ages. Last time I got the package before they even billed me.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

projectda said:


> I've never had that problem, but I haven't ordered from the site.in ages. Last time I got the package before they even billed me.


Lucky bugger.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nacho libre said:


> Really?, a good portion of the people I know have had the same problem.


Probably a UK thing then. The longest I had to wait was 6 days, and three were due to FedEx halting transportation due to some nasty storms the midwest USA got.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

We may have a reason why GW is pulling out of Facebook: http://valleywag.gawker.com/facebook-is-about-to-make-everyone-pay-1547309811/all

With their recent dip in revenues in the half-year report I can't imagine they want to do anything that adds more costs to their business model right now.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

projectda said:


> I've never had that problem, but I haven't ordered from the site.in ages. Last time I got the package before they even billed me.


Bet you can't do it again! :laugh:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> We may have a reason why GW is pulling out of Facebook: http://valleywag.gawker.com/facebook-is-about-to-make-everyone-pay-1547309811/all
> 
> 
> 
> With their recent dip in revenues in the half-year report I can't imagine they want to do anything that adds more costs to their business model right now.



Ironically, the same can be said about facebook.

And maybe the new GW website plans on having a message board, making those fb pages obsolete


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Actually a return of the GW boards is what I was thinking as a possibility as well, assuming they're trying to learn from the competition that is. We shall see.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> Actually a return of the GW boards is what I was thinking as a possibility as well, assuming they're trying to learn from the competition that is. We shall see.



That would be nice, as PPs forums are very helpful


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

While I think GW's boards will be helpful (after the initial banning rounds of all the trolls coming to just hate on the company are finished), I mostly want to see it just to watch all those "GW can do no right" folks sit their with their mouths flopping open and closed.

Plus it'd be nice to see GW hit a positive note publicly for a change.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Plus it'd be nice to see GW hit a positive note publicly for a change.


Haters gonna hate and all that.

It would be nice to see a +note for GW for once but I think too many people just wanting to whine about imagined slights against "MY hobby!" while form the general populace of such a site


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The main criticism levelled at GW is that hobbyists are cheap bastards


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Actually the *loudest* bitching I hear is from the tournament players about the rules. And it's not that the causal crowd wouldn't mind harder, better, faster, stronger rules, it's just that it's a lower priority for us so we bitch less about it.

EDIT: FW emailed me back about this:



> Hi there,
> 
> It is with regret that FW has decided to stop its Facebook, Twitter and Pinterest sites. As these sites have grown in popularity over recent years it has become increasingly difficult to give them the support and attention required from within the FW team. Therefore we have taken the difficult decision to stop them completely. Thanks for your time and support in making these sites so popular. You can still stay right up to date with all things FW via the FW website, by subscribing to our regular news letters and news flashes or by contacting the FW CS team on 0115 9004995.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I'm calling shenanigans. If that was the case they should have said something first.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> The main criticism levelled at GW is that hobbyists are cheap bastards


rubbish 
(I'll retract that comment for some corvus shoulders)


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

People always complain that games workshop charges way too much for the models they sell, what I say to these people is "suck it up you are the one who chose to do this hobby"


----------

